

Show HN: Helvetica Neue – A Native iOS Hacker News Client Built for Consumers - rismay
https://github.com/wrkstrm/HelveticaNeue

======
rismay
I thought I'd post this now that I'm using this as my de-facto way to read HN.
How annoying is it when the front page is clogged with "We're going to Mars in
15 years" and "Gangnam Style broke YouTube" stories. I read them, but I don't
want to see them after that.

Comments and enhanced animations are up next.

~~~
joelmbell
Just an FYI, looks like Quick and Nimble are required subproject but they
aren't included in the repo so its a bit more complicated to get everything
setup if you want contributors.

 _Edit_ Nevermind. They are gitsubmodules.. duh.

~~~
rismay
As soon as they move to Cocoapods, I'll remove the git submodules.

------
mapimopi
Were you aware that Helvetica Neue is a typeface?[1]

[1] [https://www.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/neue-
helvetica/](https://www.myfonts.com/fonts/linotype/neue-helvetica/)

~~~
rismay
It's the default font on all Apple products and abbreviates to HN. My favorite
variant is Ultra Light condensed. Unfortunately, a lot of people have problems
reading such a light and tight typeface. Thus, I made an effort to use dynamic
fonts in as many places as possible so that the font is the same size and
weight as you would see in first party Apple apps.

------
pingram1
sounds interesting. I especially like the caching for offline reading. one
question: how does this impact battery life since the app automatically
refreshes the stories? is there a way to turn that off / manually refresh?

~~~
rismay
Since Firebase 2.0, network activity has improved dramatically. Also, I cache
any favicons. The only problem right now is battery life because of the always
on WebSocket. I'm going to add functionality to turn off auto updates soon.

